
Right-Wing Media Outlets Duped by a Middle East Propaganda Campaign - rbanffy
https://www.thedailybeast.com/right-wing-media-outlets-duped-by-a-middle-east-propaganda-campaign
======
smitty1e
The irony if the internet is the wretched signal-to-noise ratio.

------
notduncansmith
> sites like Newsmax

As recommended by Donald Trump:
[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/12798842130559262...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1279884213055926272)

> .@FoxNews weekend afternoons is the worst! Getting into @CNN and MSDNC
> territory. Watch @OANN & @newsmax instead. Much better!

